

Video of a user using my app - Result of Peek User Testing  - spicavigo

So I got CodeBunk (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codebunk.com) user tested with Peek. Here is the link to the video - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;peek.usertesting.com&#x2F;result&#x2F;177561963128?autoplay=true<p>I really liked what they did their (Though its not really helpful for me since the user was not my target audience). I guess if they add a bit of targeting in their platform, it could be an absolute must have for everyone out there.<p>Most importantly, its free for now (upto 3 tests per month) so I am gonna try my luck 2 more times.<p>Anyone else here who has tried Peek? Thoughts?
======
spicavigo
Clickable links

1\. [http://codebunk.com](http://codebunk.com)

2\.
[http://peek.usertesting.com/result/177561963128?autoplay=tru...](http://peek.usertesting.com/result/177561963128?autoplay=true)

